# Pretty Cool Idea - Wine Racking



## 4score (Nov 15, 2014)

https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/nook-wine-racks-turn-dead-space-into-wine-space#home


----------



## bkisel (Nov 15, 2014)

Neat idea. Didn't hear or see anything concerning pricing should they get the funding to go into production. Would like to know if a patent search was done.


----------

